# cyriopagopus sp hati hati fossorial setup?



## Joseph Kevin (Jun 3, 2019)

i've been reading some sites that say a cyriopagopus sp. hati hati can also be given a fossorial / burrower setup, is that right? and has anyone had any success with keeping them non arboreally?


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 3, 2019)

Many arboreal species do not live _in _the trees, as in up among the branches, but in burrows under the root structures around the bases of trees.  Consequently, yeah they are arboreal, but equally fossorial, e.g., _C. sp. hati hati_.  Strictly fossorial species, e.g., _P. muticus_, live in burrows well away from any trees.  So, it’s not a matter of an arboreal set up _per se, _like you would use for an avic, but a terrestrial set up that incorporates some root like elements under which they will burrow.  You can of course use an arboreal set up, but it has been my experience that although hati hati and the like will climb and hang out vertically, on a cork tube for instance, they spend the vast majority of time in their burrows.  I keep my hati hati, _L. violacoepes_, etc., in terrestrial enclosures, with the added “looks like roots” stuff, and low angled cork tubes, but first and foremost with lots of substrate for burrowing, and they all take advantage of the sub more than the tubes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Joseph Kevin (Jun 3, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> Many arboreal species do not live _in _the trees, as in up among the branches, but in burrows under the root structures around the bases of trees.  Consequently, yeah they are arboreal, but equally fossorial, e.g., _C. sp. hati hati_.  Strictly fossorial species, e.g., _P. muticus_, live in burrows well away from any trees.  So, it’s not a matter of an arboreal set up _per se, _like you would use for an avic, but a terrestrial set up that incorporates some root like elements under which they will burrow.  You can of course use an arboreal set up, but it has been my experience that although hati hati and the like will climb and hang out vertically, on a cork tube for instance, they spend the vast majority of time in their burrows.  I keep my hati hati, _L. violacoepes_, etc., in terrestrial enclosures, with the added “looks like roots” stuff, and low angled cork tubes, but first and foremost with lots of substrate for burrowing, and they all take advantage of the sub more than the tubes.


can you pls take a pic of ur hati hati enclosure?


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 3, 2019)

Joseph Kevin said:


> can you pls take a pic of ur hati hati enclosure?


. The only hati hati I currently keep is a sling.  However, this is a miniaturized version of my set ups for species of this sort, except of course juvies and adults also have a standing water source.


----------



## Liquifin (Jun 3, 2019)

IME they're arboreal that digs and uses substrate for webbing up a web tube or for arboreal dirt curtains. So I would say that they're arboreal that burrows and uses substrate for their webbing. I wouldn't say they're "strictly" burrowers, but rather burrowers for using the substrate for webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Jun 3, 2019)

IME They are no different than any other Asian arboreals (besides pokies) in webbing behavior. As slings-juvies burrow a bit more but closer to adults become more arboreal. Of course they aren't "true" arboreals in captivity like Aviculariinae, but arboreal Ornithoctoninae are like Psalmopoeinae. So you can set them up accordingly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joseph Kevin (Jun 3, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> View attachment 310507
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have they ever been stressed out? due to tht setup?


----------



## Liquifin (Jun 3, 2019)

Joseph Kevin said:


> have they ever been stressed out? due to tht setup?


Slings can be kept like that, but not juveniles or adults. As slings they have more of a burrowing tendency, but as they grow into juveniles/adults they tend to add substrate to their arboreal webbings.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jun 3, 2019)

I keep my female in a half fossorial / half arboreal set-up. Until recently she stayed mostly in her burrow, but now she comes out and sits at the base of her cork bark.


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 3, 2019)

Joseph Kevin said:


> have they ever been stressed out? due to tht setup?


Nope.



Liquifin said:


> Slings can be kept like that, but not juveniles or adults. As slings they have more of a burrowing tendency, but as they grow into juveniles/adults they tend to add substrate to their arboreal webbings.


Yes you can keep adults like that.  My adult LV is happy as an arachnid-lark like that, and I’m sure you know they are not the easiest species to keep.  I keep all of my Asian arboreals in the way I described. This is going to be one of those subjective opinion threads, and that’s actually good as far as presenting a breadth of information.  However, let’s not be presenting opinions as fact (the latter half of your first sentence).


----------



## Liquifin (Jun 3, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> Yes you can keep adults like that.  My adult LV is happy as an arachnid-lark like that, and I’m sure you know they are not the easiest species to keep.  I keep all of my Asian arboreals in the way I described. This is going to be one of those subjective opinion threads, and that’s actually good as far as presenting a breadth of information.  However, let’s not be presenting opinions as fact (the latter half of your first sentence).


Interesting to hear that, but from what I've seen, adults of asian arboreals tend to burrow if given just substrate, but they tend to over burrow the substrate to the point they actually just cover up everything on top to have space when burrowing if you give them just sub depth but not height. From what I've seen in enclosures with 14'' of height for asian arboreals with 6''-7'' of substrate, it normally results in them building dirt funnels upwards or massive dirt curtains being built. I personally would prefer to keep them with both substrate and height, I don't have any more Omothymus or Cyriopagopus adults right now, but when I did have them temporarily, I gave them 5'' of substrate and around 6''-8'' of height. It's really a preference thing for me, but I've seen mostly dirt curtains within the sterlite tubs from what I experience when given both substrate depth and height.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 3, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> Interesting to hear that, but from what I've seen, adults of asian arboreals tend to burrow if given just substrate, but they tend to over burrow the substrate to the point they actually just cover up everything on top to have space when burrowing if you give them just sub depth but not height. From what I've seen in enclosures with 14'' of height for asian arboreals with 6''-7'' of substrate, it normally results in them building dirt funnels upwards or massive dirt curtains being built. I personally would prefer to keep them with both substrate and height, I don't have any more Omothymus or Cyriopagopus adults right now, but when I did have them temporarily, I gave them 5'' of substrate and around 6''-8'' of height. It's really a preference thing for me, but I've seen mostly dirt curtains within the sterlite tubs from what I experience when given both substrate depth and height.


It reads as if we have different perceptions in mind regarding the form of an arboreal set up.  When I hear that I think of avic, versi, pokie, H. mac, etc..  My answer to the OP was with the intent to emphasize the more ground oriented life of several Asian arboreals.  Your description of the dimensions of your former enclosures are near spot on with mine.  I just place such things as the cork tubes, etc., at a low angle to mimic more the base of trees as opposed to branches.  So, it appears we’re actually describing very similar enclosures, emphasizing different aspects, and falling victim to the limitations of electronic communication.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

